# Visa/Medical timeframes?



## sandrews81 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, I'm hoping someone will be able to answer a query I have regarding how long a perm. resident visa is valid for.

I am currently filling in the forms to apply for perm. residency through the family sponsor class, however the official sites state that the visa would be valid until the medical certificate expires, these I have been told are valid for 12 months. However this has to be completed and submitted with your application. Bearing in mind my wife has to be approved as a Sponsor (currently approx 2 months) and then myself and son (18months old) have to be approved for residency (currently approx 8 months), does this mean we would then only have a couple of months to organise the move and 'land' in Canada or have I read this wrong???? 

Any advice would be very much appreciated!

Stephen


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sandrews81 said:


> Hi, I'm hoping someone will be able to answer a query I have regarding how long a perm. resident visa is valid for.
> 
> I am currently filling in the forms to apply for perm. residency through the family sponsor class, however the official sites state that the visa would be valid until the medical certificate expires, these I have been told are valid for 12 months. However this has to be completed and submitted with your application. Bearing in mind my wife has to be approved as a Sponsor (currently approx 2 months) and then myself and son (18months old) have to be approved for residency (currently approx 8 months), does this mean we would then only have a couple of months to organise the move and 'land' in Canada or have I read this wrong????
> 
> ...



You must activate a PR Visa within 12 months of the dates of your medical(s), so you must govern yourselves accordingly. Once your PRs are activated you may return to the UK to "cleanup".


----------

